
How to make pizza like a Neapolitan master - throw0101a
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20200415-how-to-make-pizza-like-a-neapolitan-master
======
BearOso
Pizza was made popular by Italian immigrants in New York. The article’s pizza
was never widespread in Italy. Pizza is the definitive Italian-American food,
not Italian.

In my opinion, “Neapolitan” pizza is not particularly good. They just throw
blobs of stuff randomly onto the crust. You might as well eat all the
components separately. I think I t’s only popular as a status symbol.

~~~
Cpoll
The origin isn't really relevant (although looking it up now, Napoli claims
tomato pizza dating back to the 1800s).

Napoletan is its own dish as well, I don't think it makes sense to compare it
to American styles. It's also important enough to modern Napoletan culture to
be UNESCO recognized. I think it might also be a protected designation at this
point?

To counter your opinion, I think a good Napoletan is fantastic. The chewy
texture and the quality of ingredients (especially if you eat it at a nice
place in Napoli, where the mozzarella di bufala tends to be much fresher) are
fantastic.

~~~
BearOso
I agree that the crust is good. It needs to have that chewy glutenous quality.

------
ncmncm
I spent a lot of time perfecting my pizza skills.

The most important single step in the whole process is what they call
"autolysing", nowadays, so people will take it seriously. It really just means
that after most of the flour is wet, you set it aside for 45 minutes before
working it.

Do it, and the sky's the limit, even with extremely ordinary flour. Don't, and
nothing will save your pizza short of serving it to philistines.

Once I had to make 40 mini-pizzas with Pillsbury white flour, cheddar cheese,
and Wesson oil on the bottom of a skillet perched on an upturned soup pot
under a broiler, down in Waipio Valley, in Hawaii. It turned out _fantastic_.
The dough was very, very wet: I scooped it for each pizza with a ladle.

